# Is this horse grey?



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

This mare was for sale in a craiglist ad. She's a registered saddlebred. The seller doesn't specify her color, and I have NO idea as to what color she is. Is she grey or what? I'd love to know.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That certainly is unusual. I'm really curious now.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

That certainly is interesting. My first thought was OMG that horse is giraffe colored! But it looks close to a pattern that's seen with traditionally with dapple grays, it's just that this horse has a chestnut base as opposed to a black one.










I'm interested to hear what others think though. It's definitely a horse of a different color :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a discussion on this horses already that can be found here - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/color-114396/


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If there is a registered Appalousa, then THAT is the color. I think he's a red roan, myself.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

FYI the Craigslist ad states that the horse is a papered saddlebred. 

In the picture of the black based grey that Ink shared, the white areas are the circle parts of the dapple pattern with the dark body hairs making a lace pattern. The chestnut has what appears to be a white lace pattern over the entire body. What interests me the most is how the face is colored. That isn't a normal coloring, especially when you look at what happens up by the forelock. Compare that to a giraffe, I don't think this is a roan or a grey. IMO


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i still think the horse is regular chesnut with lacing and some kind of pinto gene to create the bald face.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Could it be from fungus? I know a lot of lacing is caused from fungus.


----------

